# Xubuntu via a USB stick



## MilkyWay (Nov 24, 2008)

I want to be able to run xubuntu via a usb stick i dont want to install it i wanted to run it like a live cd with the ram ect so i can install it on a few pcs.
I dont have any cds but i have a 4gb stick.

Tried using this but it wouldnt work for soem reason it got to a black screen said something about cannot find a linux iso.

http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/11/16/usb-boot-cd-for-xubuntu-810/

Want me to download the iso from there coz i have the image file from the xubuntu website not pen drive linux?


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay problem is i need to make a usb live cd from windows and unfortunatly the easiest way is to do it in xubuntu itself.
Thought i would ask here first instead of joining the ubuntu forums.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 24, 2008)

thanks ill try that out


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 24, 2008)

okay that tool worked thanks


----------



## modder (Nov 24, 2008)

you're welcome


----------

